# Cabin Odor



## Doreen2956 (May 29, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to the Forum. I have a 2014 Cruze and recently detect a foul odor on the inside of the car. At my last oil change, I asked them to check the cabin filter and was told it was fine. This happens whether the air conditioning is on or off. Has anyone else had this problem?

Any suggestions for corrections?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about the issue you're having. There is a known issue with engine coolant getting into the cabin causing an unpleasant odor, and I remember reading about one person talking about a bad ammonia smell coming from their leather seats.

Which engine do you have, and what type of seats do you have? Also would you be able to describe the smell in further detail?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you live in a humid environment, you may have stuff growing in the vent system. It would have to be cleaned out. Having your dealer turn on a feature called "after blow" will help prevent it from returning.


----------



## Doreen2956 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Chevrasaki!

I have fabric seats and a 1.4 liter inline 4 turbo engine! The smell is not ammonia like, almost like badges or a musty smell!!!


----------



## Doreen2956 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks ChevyGuy,
Would the car being garage kept have anything to do with the odor???


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk6Sk1uMn2U


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a known issue that is resolved by never setting the temperature to the lowest setting. That acts as sort of a recirc and allows for a musty smell to build up. If you always run the AC one notch up from the coldest setting, you will be plenty cool, and no more smell. The smell may even go away on its own, depending on how bad it is. It did for me. I had the smell early on until I learned that trick (from this forum) and never had it since.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Doreen2956 said:


> Thanks Chevrasaki!
> 
> I have fabric seats and a 1.4 liter inline 4 turbo engine! The smell is not ammonia like, almost like badges or a musty smell!!!


Definitely mold and/or mildew then. Your dealership can clean this out and if you're under B2B still it's a covered service. Make sure they turn on After-Blow during this service.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have this same problem on a 2014 cruze 2lt

the smell comes and goes, the cruze has leather seats, and I can describe it as a mildew/ham like smell

next oil change I will tell the dealer about this and show them this page, Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Doreen2956 said:


> Thanks ChevyGuy,
> Would the car being garage kept have anything to do with the odor???


I wouldn't think so. The issue is there's enough moisture in the air that when the A/C runs, there's condensate that sits and collects and grows mildew and stuff. The after blow runs the blower from time to time after you park your car to dry out the A/C system (if needed). 

I suppose keeping it in a garage might be a part of the issue - because if it was parked in the sun, the car would get hot and dry out that way.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First car with AC was a 65 Buick in 1965, never had this problem because was told to switch off the compressor with blower at max about 3-4 minutes before getting there. Wife from Venezuela was never told this, like summer 365 days per year down there. Always had that musty odor smell, and worse yet, would eat away at her evaporator. If you think car parts are super high here, don't even think about Venezuela. 

First time she heard this was from me. And never occurred to her this was her problem. Warm moisture, a natural breeding ground for mold. Also never read this in any owners manual. 

Ha, started driving in 1953, use to say, AC is only for wimps, in 65 became a wimp myself and have been a wimp ever since. matter of fact, only options I want in a vehicle is AC and cruise, the rest of that junk, they can leave out, just more problems.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> matter of fact, only options I want in a vehicle is AC and cruise, the rest of that junk, they can leave out, just more problems.


Same here!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still have to keep that condenser bug free, Cruze is the worse vehicle I have ever owned for this job, can't do this from the top.

You can't condition air, unless you have air flow and can't have airflow with a condenser loaded with bugs and other road debris.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

There is a cabin filter behind the glovebox door, take the door off and you will see a little black cover with tabs, I bet it needs to be changed.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

1988gmc355 said:


> There is a cabin filter behind the glovebox door, take the door off and you will see a little black cover with tabs, I bet it needs to be changed.


Here's how:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80SHI9sSSyc


----------

